# Do I need to remove existing win 10 before i reinstall



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

I would like to reinstall win 10 via my usb drive. Should I first remove the existing win 10 which is corrupted or would the installation over write it?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you plan to do a clean reinstall of Windows 10, it will wipe out and overwrite and replace the current install.
The same applies to any Windows version.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW, would it be wiser to do it with the usb drive or the creation media tool, or does it matter?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I download and save the Media Creation Tool.
I then use the Media Creation Tool to download and save the Windows 10 .ISO file.
I then create a bootable DVD with the .ISO file.
I then use that bootable DVD to do a clean install of Windows 10.

I've never created and used a bootable USB thumb drive, so I can't comment on it.
Using a bootable DVD also tends to be more successful than using a bootable USB thumb drive.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I had the chance to use a USB mem stick for the Windows ISO (silly machine does not have a DVD drive). I used 'rufus' to generate the USB from the iso file. Works as advertised.


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

Both of you mentioned an ISO file, i do not have an ISO file...is it necessary to reinstall win 10?
BTW, what is "Rufus"?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

If you want to create an iso of a Windows 10,then download and run the media creation tool and select you want to install to another computer. This will allow you save the iso to your desired location. I highly recommend Rufus as well.

Select GPT for partition type
FAT 32 for file system

https://rufus.akeo.ie/

How to Clean install Windows 10
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us.../aef0ae63-2117-41ee-a8ea-4a3181625b08?auth=1p


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

I went to that site for Rufus and the download button is not active. Is there any other place i can d/l this program, other than the ones that seem to add other software to it?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

The download links are below the big download box. Here is a direct link

https://rufus.akeo.ie/downloads/rufus-2.18.exe


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

OK, got Rufus..but now it seems when one gets rid of one problem, another one appears. I want to create a recovery partition, so i could install the Win 10 iso there for the future. I went to disk management and have to say that i have dual system on one HD. Looking at DM, I cannot tell which OS is Win 10, merely by looking at it. I know its on the C drive, but when I go into Win 7, that too is on the C drive...so I am confused. Is there a definitive way to know which partition is which? I do see a recovery partition after the C drive and its only 450 mb's, not the 6000 mb required for a win 10 recovery partition, so I read somehwere. How that recovery partition was created, is beyond me. I didn't do it. It just showed up, possibly when i installed both OS's.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Provide a picture of disk management


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

Here is a picture of my DM, thanks


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

You can go into Disk Management as dckeks recommended and follow the instructions on this link https://www.lifewire.com/volume-label-2626045


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Disk 1 is your Windows 10 setup with UEFI GPT partitions. The 450mb contains the WinRE. Therefore Disk 0 should be your Windows 7 install. I am not sure why you would want to add Windows 10.iso to a restore partition. If you want to create a real restore partition then you should create an image of your Windows install and save it there. 

Go to start
Type cmd
Right click on command prompt from menu
Select run as administrator
Type bcdedit > 0 & notepad 0
Save file and upload to your reply


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

You do understand that I mentioned in my OP, that I have a dual OS and they are on one Hard drive, in this case Disk 1. Where did you get the idea that Win 7 is on Disk 0? Aside from that, I do not know what the idea of that link that was given to me by Paul23.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes, please run perform the steps I provided so I can look at your boot file. You can also navigate To Windows/System32/license.rtf with Word pad or similar and open. It will tell you what system is installed other then on Windows 10 it will show no version which will tell you it is that version.


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm sorry, I am getting a bit confused. I went to License while on win 7 and yes, it says that it is win 7. How does that tell me where its actually located on my Disk 1, or Disk O as you suggested? I haven't done it yet, but most likely, when i turn on Win 10's system32\license, it probably would repeat the same thing, instead, say Win 10? As far as you asked me to perform the steps about my boot file, like I asked before, you have to elaborate how this is done, I am a bit savvy computer literate, but not that advanced. Thanks


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I am not sure why you won’t perform the command I asked which would be helpful. To Open the license file then you need to use either safe mode or use another program outside of windows and then open the file on each drive. You can use a Linux distro, UBCD, Hirens, etc.


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

Disk 1 is your Windows 10 setup with UEFI GPT partitions. The 450mb contains the WinRE. Therefore Disk 0 should be your Windows 7 install.>>

I did follow some of your suggestions, but you never responded to my puzzlement of why by your above statement says that i have each operating system on 2 separate drives ....Disk O am Disk 1, when I specifically said that they are on one hd? Then maybe we can go on from there, if you so choose. Thanks


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I am not completely sure and why I keep asking for the bcdedit command to be ran. It will show me where your boot files are located and some more information. Did you try looking at the license files outside of windows?


----------

